# Any one know where to buy Motul 8100 X-cess 5W-40 -Chicagoland



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

Well ..I know some on line stores but i need it now ..
Where to buy this oil in chicago / schaumburg area ??
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: Any one know where to buy Motul 8100 X-cess 5W-40 -Chicagoland (artur vel 2 hoot)*

I don't know but someone just pointed out to me that they also make a 5W-40 x-max even though it's not on Motul's website.


----------



## daxter1987 (Mar 29, 2011)

Try www.cheapoilstore.com I'm not saying they are located where you are BUT the suckers ship quick it never took me more than 2 - 3 days. Give them a try!!

here is the exact link:

Motul X-cess 5W40


----------

